# New Cumberland locks



## bud690 (Jun 23, 2009)

Anybody know if the gate by the wv side is closed? Wanna take the boys down there this evening but don't wanna waste my time. Or is there a way to find out, ie, like a number to call?


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

For future reference... this is the number for the New Cumberland lockmaster...

740-537-2571


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Yeah, I've called the Lock Master before. Friendly and helpful.


----------



## bud690 (Jun 23, 2009)

I ended up finding the number and calling them the gate was closed so we went down and caught nothing


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi Bud
How was the conditions,,,, water clarity?
lol,,, How many cars were parked over on the Ohio side?
I've heard rumors about SOME sauger being caught in the evening?

OFF TOPIC,,,, kinda.
*IF anyone goes down to the Ohio side, Please stop in to that corner Dairy, across from the 'flags', & ask them to start selling live BAIT again!*
I TRIED for DAYS to get their correct phone number,,,,, & even the correct name to that establishment! Yellow Pages, Google Maps, all had the number & address wrong.
I believe it's now called JIMMY JOHNS? ( a Jimmy is the owner?)
& the number that was given is 1/740/337/4292.
I have no idea what they now sell? Sub shop? Deli? Grocery Store?

THANKS, for any correct info!
'WE' really need a live bait shop down around there! ;>)


----------



## bud690 (Jun 23, 2009)

Water clarity was bad. I seen 6 cars oon the Ohio side. Figures! May try again sat evening or may go to mosquito. Just waiting til it's time to get the trophy out and go to erie


----------



## 1bigfish (Feb 3, 2014)

The store across from the flags is for sale that is why they will not get bait


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Water clarity was great Saturday morning (Ohio side). Caught a keeper walleye. An 18" sauger. And a 22" muskie from 9- 1:30. Only 3 bites I had. Crowd was light until about 1:00... then it started getting really crowded


----------

